# Work wanted Chester County PA



## EPACF (Dec 7, 2003)

Looking to sub in Chester County 2000 Ford F-250 powerstroke diesel meyer 7.5' plow
[email protected]


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Are you near Great Valley?


----------



## SVTKYLE (Jan 18, 2004)

plowking are you looking for subs? im located in the philly area and always looking for some work check your pm box or shoot me and e mail @ [email protected]


----------



## EPACF (Dec 7, 2003)

*Yes, very close to great valley*

I am about 20 min from Great Valley.


----------

